# Movie: All is True (Shakespeare in retirement)



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2021)

by Wendy, Retirement Enthusiast

How would you imagine William Shakespeare's life to be after he no longer wrote plays?





2018 - "Kenneth Branagh did just that -- he imagined and wrote a movie about Shakespeare's life post-retirement, and in his version, life was hell.   By day he gardens, by night he has to listen to family resentful about his retirement. I need to see this movie"  (Read More)


----------

